# Destin jetty.



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

not really the surf, but oh well. 

hit up the west jetty in search of jack crevalle. i threw irons most of the time, a sumo Jr. and a tady 45 surface iron. worked the deep water at the end relentlessly. Finally after about 45 casts with the Sumo, as i'm letting it sink it stops sooner than it should, i reel tight and its already at my three o'clock, set the hook hard and instant drag pulling (saltist 40 with 30lb mono buttoned down, so i think 16 or 17lbs or drag) the fish comes up and i see its a big jack, looked well over 3 foot. it dives again and heads to open water, which is around the tip of the jetty and somehow my line managed to get under the corner or a rock. a few seconds rubbing on it and it cut through. lost about 40 yards of line and my favorite iron. 

started throwing a small kastmaster on my lighter rod and hooked up with a decent hard tail. it went about 12". put a #2 treble on my rod with the saltist, hooked up that hard tail and sent it out. about 10 mins later im hooked up with something big and it feels identical to the jack. about a minute battle and the hook pulls. :thumbdown:

caught another hardtail but it came off the hook on one of my casts... called it a day. 

there was also two or three big cuda out there, some bigger fish that looked the same shape as a pompano but they had larger dorsal and anal fins and were striped. they weren't sheep head.


----------



## justinho678 (Dec 10, 2009)

,some bigger fish that looked the same shape as a pompano but they had larger dorsal and anal fins and were striped. they weren't sheep head.[/QUOTE]
Sounds like a Spadefish your talking about.


----------



## salt-life (Feb 20, 2012)

Yep definally a spadefish. They're thick at the jetties


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

yep thats them. just googled it. we've been seeing hundreds of smaller ones out on the yaks but i didn't realise they get that big. they'd chase a pompano jig but no commitment.


----------



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

thanks for the report. sounds like a lot of fun. hate to lose those good lures. especially when you can't go to the local tackle store and get one just like it. At least you lost it to a good fish. I was cruising around Charkbaits site a while back,almost ordered a bunch of those.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

jcallaham said:


> thanks for the report. sounds like a lot of fun. hate to lose those good lures. especially when you can't go to the local tackle store and get one just like it. At least you lost it to a good fish. I was cruising around Charkbaits site a while back,almost ordered a bunch of those.


you have to hand pic them. if you order them online they just throw some in a box and you get what you get. they might not swim right. i have about 15 in my garage and 4 catch fish.


----------



## roadx (Aug 1, 2011)

lowprofile said:


> you have to hand pic them. if you order them online they just throw some in a box and you get what you get. they might not swim right. i have about 15 in my garage and 4 catch fish.


im sure you know this but, open up the eyes and if that doesnt work get the file out and file one side to offset the "hips", they will swim much better.
can hurt if there bad swimmers.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

roadx said:


> im sure you know this but, open up the eyes and if that doesnt work get the file out and file one side to offset the "hips", they will swim much better.
> can hurt if there bad swimmers.


you can't file them if they have glow backs on them. it breaks the seal around the edge and it will fall off.


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Have been wondering about the fishing on those jetties for years, glad someone made a report on it, I will be sure to check it out, I love jetties fishing.


----------

